# Bangkok - KL - Singapore, Southeast Asia Big3 skylines with a new Landmark Projects



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

*KL*

fantastic, fabulous and famous KL. I luv it!!!


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

[URL="







[/URL]

This Project Looks Great  At now i Like Singapore


----------



## elgoyo (Jun 29, 2006)

RafflesCity said:


>


That is soooooooo London!!!!!!!


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Kuala Lumpur *

*The Icon - Twin Commercial Tower*










TheStar BizWeek Extract
December 16, 2006

The developer makes its latest foray into commercial property, via The Icon, which is located in the heart of Kuala Lumpur. In October, Mah Sing announced that it had acquired a 1.145-acre commercial land along Jalan Tun Razak for RM53mil. 

Although the price may seem high, Mah Sing contends that the real land cost is practically nil since the land comes with a 4-storey basement car park and structural piling worth RM54mil. 

“We saw the opportunity and we grabbed it. Last year, you never heard me talking about commercial property because we didn't see the demand. 

*Today, office lots in Kuala Lumpur are already 90% occupied. * 

So when this opportunity came, we were quick to make our decision. Now, we already have nine investors who are interested to buy our building on an en bloc basis,” says Leong. 

He adds that *works are expected to start in June 2007 *and should be completed in the next 18 to 20 months. *The Icon will be a 20-storey* residential-cum-commercial building comprising two blocks. The estimated GDV is RM246mil.


----------



## ethan (Sep 25, 2002)

Pavillion KL (51 floors) - Construction already started.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

pedang said:


> *KL*
> 
> *Kelana Jaya Complex*



*More Renderings !!!*

*by patchay*


----------



## johnsonooi (Apr 17, 2005)

I think menara maxis, Petronas, KLCC (convention), Traders Hotel, Exxon Mobil and Mandarin Oriental is part of the original plan of KLCC, but initial design a little bit slightly different from present design. 


rembau1958 said:


> That would be Menara Maxis, owned by one of the telco companies. Not part of KLCC, but is connected to it.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

RafflesCity said:


> Selected projects now under construction in Singapore's Marina Bay area:



This is the most amazingness awesomest project I have ever seen!


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Fusionpolis under construction in Singapore.

1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Orchard Rd new landmark project.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

One Shenton Way 
This new building will change the skyline of Singapore.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Another rendering:


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Lumiere:







[/QUOTE]


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

St Rgis Hotel and residence:


----------



## haze (Jan 4, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*

*Mid Valley - Under Construction!!*



















*Latest Rendering!!*


----------



## haze (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## haze (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow....this thread has so many nice renderings....kay:


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

*BKK* :devil:

Ploenchit Station Development, 73+30+29 storey


















The River, 73+43 storey, 265.59m






















































The MET, 69 storey









From November









Millennium Residence, 53+53+51+51 storey









Central World Hotel









One Sathorn Square









The Regent








[ing]http://static.flickr.com/102/289149895_d593d48c8c_o.jpg[/img]

Infinity - Sathorn Square









The Pano


----------



## haze (Jan 4, 2006)

^^ the Ploenchit look so tall.. btw, how far this project to the baiyoke II tower n the river ??


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

very interesting thread. love all projects!!!


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

haze said:


> ^^ the Ploenchit look so tall.. btw, how far this project to the baiyoke II tower n the river ??


Just measured it and it's roughly 1.5 km from Baiyoke 2 and just over 4 km to the nearest part of the river. There is a BTS station next to it and the closest landmark scraper is All Seasons Place


----------

